# What is it with other countries?



## Osiris

Here's something new to debate about.

What is it with other countries that in their right mind, they think some things are OK.

For instance, Yemeni, Older men can have multiple wives(thats not what gets me), marrying CHILDREN girls to make them their wives, in who's mind is that right? Doesn't seem to me like many of them got their heads on right.

China, the land of the "emporer's" lol. They don't believe in freedom of speech, we saw this in recent news of Google getting sick of their ways, and when they blocked media when tibitan monks were being slaughtered, that the government doesn't believe in letting people speak their minds or even SEARCHING internet about what they are thinking, just WOW.

Mexico, well they just have a huge drug problem, in a losing battle it seems, drugs=money, if drugs were legalized then everyone would begin manufacturing them thus plummeting the price of them, just a thought, not a good one, but a thought. 

USA, we do have a tendancy for sticking our noses in other peoples business and spending money we don't have right? lol. But the fact, that we uphold freedom of things and use our brains for common things that make sense, is a plus. 

Canada-I really dont have much to say about canada, except they like to put mayo on a hamburger, wth?! 



Keep it going


----------



## NatBarry

England - All it is is work, work, work, money, money, money. We have nothing different to do with our time and when we do have free time then we tend to moan about everything. Lol.


----------



## emc7

Russia scares me. I mean they killed 22,000 Polish officers and blamed it on the Germans. If I were a Pole, I'd be wondering if they crashed that plane and started the revolt among the Kyrgyz. Most of our nukes are aimed that way, so they've scared us for a while and the US does not scare easy.

But what kind of mother adopts a child from a foreign country and then SENDS HIM BACK? Americans have got to be the most selfish, self-absorbed people on the planet. And our media just makes it worse. You'd think Mexico and Canada were on the other side of the planet for all we hear about what happens there. Even the Olympics, you'd think it was just Americans, Canadians and few unimportant other people from the way it was covered. If the US didn't have a chance at a medal, the event wasn't televised here.

The Mexican drug wars are all about who gets to supply the US market and they are being fought with guns coming South from the US. Yep, Mexico has better gun control. But we only hear about it when some American gets caught in the cross-fire.


----------



## Blue Cray

Hey I find that mayo comment offencive!


----------



## lohachata

offensive..................................lol


----------



## bmlbytes

Hamburger + Mayo = Deliciousness^2

That's "Deliciousness squared" for those who don't do a lot of math work.


----------



## Guest

India: everyone loves to tell you how to lead your life but the minute you offer advice when asked your the enemy! keep in mind you were ASKED for the advice.


----------



## Ghost Knife

What I find even more bizarre is people who put ketchup on a hot dog. You put mustard on hot dogs, not ketchup.


----------



## emc7

sound's like we need a 'what goes on a hamburger' thread. IMO cheese only, ketchup only if its burnt and need lubrication to swallow.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Oh,'tis to laugh!
A-1 sauce and ketchup mixed together is what should go on hamburgers, and even mayo is nice if you have lettuce on it.
Hotdogs should have chili, ketchup and mustard. Yeah, baby!


----------



## hXcChic22

Hotdogs = ketchup only
Burgers = cheese, maybe lettuce, definitely ketchup. Turkey burgers get mayo 
The way I like a steak = medium, with ketchup. Go ahead, make fun of me for liking ketchup on steak, my husband's entire family already does, lol. But it's soooooo good.


----------



## Ghost Knife

hXcChic22 said:


> Hotdogs = ketchup only
> Burgers = cheese, maybe lettuce, definitely ketchup. Turkey burgers get mayo
> The way I like a steak = medium, with ketchup. Go ahead, make fun of me for liking ketchup on steak, my husband's entire family already does, lol. But it's soooooo good.


Ketchup is for fries and fried eggs over easy or medium.


----------



## cossie333

osiris were u from


----------



## shev

emc7 said:


> Russia scares me. I mean they killed 22,000 Polish officers and blamed it on the Germans. If I were a Pole, I'd be wondering if they crashed that plane and started the revolt among the Kyrgyz. Most of our nukes are aimed that way, so they've scared us for a while and the US does not scare easy.













Hot dogs = Ketchup, mustard, and relish
Hamburgers = cheese, bacon, lettuce, tomato, ketchup and mustard. Possibly mushrooms, depending on type of cheese.
Steak = nothing

and @Canada: supposedly their milk comes in bags? And they have weird potato chip flavors, like ketchup.

Oh, and I'm all for the legalization of marijuana. It'd solve so many problems, but that's another topic all together.


----------



## Osiris

cossie333 said:


> osiris were u from



Good Ole USA


----------



## br00tal_dude

burger- pepper jack, texas pete, onion rings, bacon, and oh yeah peanut butter (just a little though)

hot dogs... chilli...

steak, heinz 57 if anything



and i just don't like the canadian accent... no offence but it's odd, and i really don't like the north dakota accent that sounds just like it either... but yeah thats all...


----------



## Guest

What about all of the countries in Africa? Some of the most civilized people come from there, yet are looked at like heathens. The civil wars that go on there come from the corrupt governments trying to make money from their many resources. America discounts them as animals and neanderthals, but can't hold a candle to their intelligence.


----------



## sbetsy

Osiris said:


> But the fact, that we uphold freedom of things and use our brains for common things that make sense, is a plus.


What on earth is the freedom of "things?" Are these "things" related to those for which we are using our brains for common? Your sentence doesn't make sense. The punctuation doesn't help either.

Honestly, I think it is fairly short-sighted to assume that we can possibly understand the values/goals/actions of those in other societies (government or people - I think you sort of blended the two) without an insider's perspective. Our own values provide a lens through which we view the activities of others. We may look just as bizarre from their perspective. I love this country, but I don't assume that I have any sort of idea about all that has been done in its name. I'm sure that I'd have some issues with at least some of that. 

Oh, and men in this country marry children too. YFZ ranch. Short Creek. Cedar City. You can't just pull out some "odd" activity practiced by some members of another society and condemn the entire society for it and disregard the same activity practiced by some members of your own society but dismiss them as freaks. 

I don't mean to be a jerk and I'm new to this forum so I probably shouldn't have said anything but hey, I care about this issue. I do like this forum and I think y'all saved my loaches last night so thanks.


----------



## hXcChic22

I think a lot of what confuses us about other cultures is that America is just so different. There are so many things that are somewhat unaccepted in today's society, that things that are even slightly weird-sounding in other cultures sounds twice as weird to us because we generally don't live around it. 
For example, the "marrying children" thing. Times have changed. It used to be perfectly acceptable for a 12-year-old girl to be married to a quite older gentleman. This was the norm, and if you didn't marry by the time you were in your late teens, it was likely you were never going to find someone to marry you. The ideal age of marriage kept moving up and up as the years went by and mindsets changed, in most modern societies. Now, your teen years aren't where you ideally spend all your time "trying to catch a husband". They are the years where you experience life, and for most people, do things you shouldn't just to say that you did. 
Some societies around the world consider it crazy and freakish that the average person here don't get married until their late 20s or even later than that. 
I'm not saying I agree with marrying an 8-year-old girl to a 40-something man. It's still wrong, not just to us, and not just because we don't do it. A yound child's body is not developed enough to handle a sexual relationship, and God knows, they'll probably die young from something or another, like trying to have a child with a body that's not ready for it, unless they have the courage to fight it, as some young girls in these countries have. All we can do is encourage them to keep fighting, and maybe the practice will change.


----------



## Guest

hXcChic22 said:


> I think a lot of what confuses us about other cultures is that America is just so different. There are so many things that are somewhat unaccepted in today's society, that things that are even slightly weird-sounding in other cultures sounds twice as weird to us because we generally don't live around it.
> For example, the "marrying children" thing. Times have changed. It used to be perfectly acceptable for a 12-year-old girl to be married to a quite older gentleman. This was the norm, and if you didn't marry by the time you were in your late teens, it was likely you were never going to find someone to marry you. The ideal age of marriage kept moving up and up as the years went by and mindsets changed, in most modern societies. Now, your teen years aren't where you ideally spend all your time "trying to catch a husband". They are the years where you experience life, and for most people, do things you shouldn't just to say that you did.
> Some societies around the world consider it crazy and freakish that the average person here don't get married until their late 20s or even later than that.
> I'm not saying I agree with marrying an 8-year-old girl to a 40-something man. It's still wrong, not just to us, and not just because we don't do it. A yound child's body is not developed enough to handle a sexual relationship, and God knows, they'll probably die young from something or another, like trying to have a child with a body that's not ready for it, unless they have the courage to fight it, as some young girls in these countries have. All we can do is encourage them to keep fighting, and maybe the practice will change.


I find all of this to be true. In fact, some Americans may find that you being married at 19 to be less than normal. I think people should worry less about others' morals and worry more about themselves


----------



## emc7

14 year old girls can get married in South Carolina, but not boys. Why all the child brides and no child husbands? Serious child welfare advocates are mad the US won't sign anti-child soldier treaties because we like to get our army from our high schools. I find the moving target of rising ages for everything kind of strange. Plenty of 12 year old drive tractors, but you don't trust them with cars. I guess this "extended childhood" is a luxury our ancestors couldn't afford, all children worked just to survive. But sometimes we go to far. Having no responsibility and no control over one's own life is what make high school so excruciating for those who stay sober.

This thread was meant to be a bit provocative. After all, why else invite nation bashing in a international forum.


----------



## Guest

emc7 said:


> 14 year old girls can get married in South Carolina, but not boys. Why all the child brides and no child husbands? Serious child welfare advocates are mad the US won't sign anti-child soldier treaties because we like to get our army from our high schools.
> 
> This thread was meant to be a bit provocative. After all, why else invite nation bashing in a international forum.


I think that rule is in affect to protect the welfare of the state as a 14-year old boy cannot work.


----------



## emc7

I think the rule is to prevent 'unwed' mothers from being the state's fault. The thinking is, if you are old enough to have a baby, you are old enough to marry. I can't say I disagree. But I think the 14 year old boy who got her pregnant should be able to marry her. 

I think its natural for people to act like children until they can't and have to be responsible. I see very little correlation with age. Some people don't 'grow up', some act like adults at 10. 

But I still think we should be against adults having sex with little girls, married or not. The odds of a mother dying in childbirth are much higher for younger girls. If your not old enough to safely have a baby, IMO, you shouldn't be having sex.


----------



## hXcChic22

Very true. 
Like I said, I think we should definitely encourage any young child, anywhere, that wants to fight in court or get a divorce when they are forced to marry. I read recently about a ?9? year old recently, that got married, pled for a divorce, won it, and then wrote a book about it (with help, of course). I applaud her and what she's doing to raise awareness. 
I also think they should change that rule in SC... eep. If some of my peers at 14 had married, I shudder to think what would have happened. Do you know how many people in average high schools are "engaged"? Well, I don't know a number but I knew plenty of girls that were engaged before they even graduated and I don't know of a single one that is actually married to, or even with that same guy anymore. I'm not all about money or anything, but when a 16-year-old guy gives you a cubic zirconium ring from Wal-Mart and proposes to you, probably a good sign that something is not quite ready in that relationship.


----------



## Guest

I thinkthe US should just secure every territory for our own.


----------



## cossie333

lucky america r like the best they have huge roads, great cars, awsome police who let u do alot an dgive ui a warning


----------



## Guest

cossie333 said:


> lucky america r like the best they have huge roads, great cars, awsome police who let u do alot an dgive ui a warning


----------



## cossie333

lol i would but my hand aint that big


----------



## hXcChic22

cossie333 said:


> lucky america r like the best they have huge roads, great cars, awsome police who let u do alot an dgive ui a warning


I would like to know where these "awesome police" are because my two tickets didn't seem so awesome, lol. 
Granted, I was doing reckless in one but didn't get charged as reckless, and the other, it was the DMV's fault and the cop stood up for me in court and got it dropped. And both are gone from my record now. But still, lol. 

Luckily, I doubt I have to worry about getting another one because where I live has plenty of REAL troublemakers for them to pull over and ticket. Being a fairly good driver and having an inconspicuous car does help, though. (By good, I mean I speed but only on the big roads, not the neighborhood ones, and I always use my blinkers, bahahahaha)


----------



## Divinity

What kind of car?


----------



## daniel89

Hey its my turn to spit some of my .02$ into this conversation :O

Ham burger - onion ring fried, toast instead of a bun, hickory barbaque sauce, cheese, lettuce, mayo, bacon (this is the burger from sonics)

hotdog - Chili, sourcrot(sp), mustard, ketchup, relish, and shredded cheese

P.S. Mix mayo and ketchup together sometime and try dipping your fries in it you will have a orgasm in your mouth 

Now To the much less hungry things. Legal age of a girl to get married at 14 in south carolina. I'm pretty sure that is with consent of a legal parent or guardian. My father was 26 when he married my mom and she was 16 at the time and they needed her mothers pro-mission for the marriage. They also didnt have sex till my mother was at the age of 18.

Just cause a law says this doesn't mean it happens. Most girls these days get pregnant in there high school years cause they don't know how to practice safe sex. I speak of this as i live in south carolina myself and witness this in person from attending school. It wasn't odd to have 5-10 girls out of 500 kids to be pregnant and expecting. Every now and then ill hear of someone getting engaged and it would last maybe 6 months and they be broken up. 

If you really wanna talk about something wrong what about being able to marry your cousin in Alabama I believe is the state. 

Or with the old guys marring young girls, That was happening not to long ago in texas IF i remember correctly some of them older men had 10-13 wives. Why should we condem one county for doing it when we had and still have the same problem within our own country just in a smaller scale.

Mexico with drug problems its more than mexico its more of south america with the problem. The big guys move into florida and south cali and they bring in massive amounts of dope and it is then distributed across half of the united states.

Idk if yall remember this or not but many years ago we use to have a cig called bennys or something of that nature. It was then banned from united states after being found that young kids were making this cigs.

One thing that really bugs me as freedom of speech. They will let kkk members have a rally and give them protection from others while they do there protest cause of the freedom of speech. But now in some city's I cant express myself through how i dress and get a ticket for wearing my pants below my ass as that is how i feel comfortable dressing at the time. Or being forced to buy school uniforms when it is a public school and when trying to fight it being told that freedom of speech doesn't apply to being in a school even though it is public and it is a prevledge to attend to a public school and if you don't like it then leave? But it is against the law to not attend school up to a certain age....


----------



## hXcChic22

I think one of the interesting things about "free speech" is that some people that fight for it don't even realize that things they want to stop are covered under free speech. 
Like, has anyone heard of Westboro Baptist Church? They are a "church" that is very hateful and protests at military funerals, the VT shooting funerals, etc. saying that these people dying is God's judgement on a sinful nation. They have signs like "Thank God for dead soldiers". 
As much as I hate the thought that these people call themselves Christians and wish they would just shut up and disappear, I find it amusing that there is a group/fan page of Facebook called "Make it illegal to protest at military funerals". What I find even more interesting is that military members are joining this group. Folks, you joined the military to help protect those monsters' rights to protest at military funerals. 
I understand that it is a painful time for the families of the dead, but making it illegal to protest at military funerals will limit free speech, and start a whole new debate on where exactly protesting isn't allowed. Making one thing illegal will just lead to fights on other things to be made legal/illegal. I don't think it's right, but I won't join a group like that because I believe in free speech, no matter how horrible the speech is.


----------



## Osiris

Free Speech, people just don't use their heads. Like protesting at funerals, people there to mourn their loved ones, and people so close complaining about them, just isn't respectful, and with free speech should come common sense responsibility


----------



## daniel89

speaking of them they are in south carolina right now protesting at schools to educate the young about whats the right thing to do lol. At one school there was 6 protesters and 74 anti protesters


----------



## Cam

Osiris said:


> Good Ole USA


In the north we do some pretty crazy things...


----------



## hXcChic22

Osiris said:


> Free Speech, people just don't use their heads. Like protesting at funerals, people there to mourn their loved ones, and people so close complaining about them, just isn't respectful, and with free speech should come common sense responsibility


But I think there are other situations in which protesting would be offensive or painful. If we limit one, we have to limit them all. 
I agree, it's very disrespectful, but it's part of what we are allowed to do. What about people protesting at the execution of a terrorist? Most people want terrorists wiped off the face of the earth. Does the average person care then?


----------



## emc7

School in this country is seriously whacked. A state law says you go or your parents get in trouble, but local school boards control the school with local sales tax money, except they have to meet state accreditation and curriculum requirements and now new federal rules and give the students state tests. So more money is spent on paperwork to show 'compliance' than on actual teaching. We spend more on schools for less quality of results than most places. You can go to private school or 'home school' but you don't get refund for not using the public school. 

I think if a parent can't keep a kid in school, the kid should be declared an adult and forced to get job and a SRO.


----------



## cossie333

england in my opinion is crap


----------



## hXcChic22

daniel89 said:


> speaking of them they are in south carolina right now protesting at schools to educate the young about whats the right thing to do lol. At one school there was 6 protesters and 74 anti protesters


When I was in high school, we had a student die due to complications with MRSA (remember the MRSA Scare!? lol) and half the school refused to go to class so they could protest about needing the school to be cleaned properly.

What most people don't realize is, MRSA is in a school as long as people are in a school. Even though everything was pristine two days later at 7 AM, it was filthy with MRSA once again by 8:30 that same day. A lot of people also didn't know that having a prior serious injury greatly compromises your immune system (he had a broken leg the fall before, and was still healing) and that's what caused the MRSA to kill him. The average person is not that susceptible to MRSA unless they already have a weak immune system.

Talk about disrespectful - most of those fools didn't give two hoots about the guy that died - they just wanted a day off school. I could have punched every single one of them.


----------



## daniel89

if freedom of speech was rewriten to say that you can only practice freedom of speech if protesting must be done in a area where what you are protesting isn't gonna be schuduel to be.

Or something of those lines basically make it illegal to protest at a marines death or have a kkk protest in the middle of a black community. As it is disturbing the peace and in some cases could be considered verbal assualt And as there point isn't to educate the public of there beliefs it is to enrage a fight or riot. Which is one of the main reasons protests are done by such people so they can sue who ever assualted them and they can make money off it.


----------



## emc7

We shouldn't have to legislate respect and manners. To bother a mourning family is so rude a person should die of shame for trying it. They ought to post the pictures of these "people" on the net and everyone should try an old-fashioned shunning. Don't look at them, don't speak to them, don't do business with them, pretend they don't exist like an IRL troll.


----------



## cossie333

now im lost


----------



## daniel89

idk if you ask me a military funeral or any funeral at all is a private place for family and friends to bury the ones they love and friends so in a sense protesting there would be disturbing the peace if you ask me


----------



## cossie333

yer how come americas air force is growing yet the uk r shutting all air bases down i mean anoother war we r dead


----------



## Osiris

cossie333 said:


> now im lost




Not long ago a Soldier died in the war, he was sent here for burial, a church nut job cult, had the nerve of sending people to the funeral and protesting at it while they were laying him to rest, completely unrudly, 
http://crooksandliars.com/logan-murphy/court-orders-dead-soldiers-father-pay

That one went a bit far, lawsuites and all, but the initial protesting at a funeral, just plain wrong, and rude, it would take all of me from going out there and beating them to a pulp if they did that at one of my loved ones funeral.


----------



## cossie333

oh i get it

i need caffine


----------



## Guest

emc7 said:


> School in this country is seriously whacked. A state law says you go or your parents get in trouble, but local school boards control the school with local sales tax money, except they have to meet state accreditation and curriculum requirements and now new federal rules and give the students state tests. So more money is spent on paperwork to show 'compliance' than on actual teaching. We spend more on schools for less quality of results than most places. You can go to private school or 'home school' but you don't get refund for not using the public school.
> 
> I think if a parent can't keep a kid in school, the kid should be declared an adult and forced to get job and a SRO.


School is not whack. The students are. None of what you posted stop a truly determined individual from learning. Additionally you are correct/incorrect on the refund private schooling situation. It is a state by state consideration. Do not lump GAs ****************ty policies in as the standard for all states.


----------



## Guest

emc7 said:


> We shouldn't have to legislate respect and manners. To bother a mourning family is so rude a person should die of shame for trying it. They ought to post the pictures of these "people" on the net and everyone should try an old-fashioned shunning. Don't look at them, don't speak to them, don't do business with them, pretend they don't exist like an IRL troll.


From a legal standpoint in a country where many views are tolerated you do. To you bothering a mourning person is rude to some other people it is not. Not everyone subscribes to the same moral standards or any at all. It is a fine line allowing these views while maintain social civility and laws are necessary and should be applied with a utilitarian approach.


----------



## Guest

daniel89 said:


> idk if you ask me a military funeral or any funeral at all is a private place for family and friends to bury the ones they love and friends so in a sense protesting there would be disturbing the peace if you ask me


Then you must establish a line. If protesters are right outside entrance gates and not on property then how do you say they are within the family's private space?

Don't get me wrong either, I don't agree with it, but I find it hard to tell them they can't.


----------



## cossie333

GoogleMahBawlz said:


> Then you must establish a line. If protesters are right outside entrance gates and not on property then how do you say they are within the family's private space?
> 
> Don't get me wrong either, I don't agree with it, but I find it hard to tell them they can't.[/QUOT
> 
> loner


----------



## emc7

Oh, there are worse schools. There are some decent ones here despite all the constraints on them, but as return on investment goes, Georgia's kind of suck. The textbooks often suck. The stuff that helps students, like classroom aides, counselors and even music programs are getting cut because budgets go down with property value and tax collections, while administrative overhead to deal with 3 or more levels of legal stuff is sacrosanct. I don't know if I want the Feds to but out or take over and get it over with, but every new attempt to fix schools makes more paperwork without removing any of the existing required paperwork. 

Its like there are too many cooks in the kitchen, everyone has a say. So teaching the theory of Evolution is a matter of debate, what goes in the vending machine is a matter of debate, how many school days, and on and on.

Pay for performance sounds great, right? But we do that here and the teacher's and administrators cheat by Channing the kid's answers. That is so messed up.

Other countries have strange schools, too, but they are whacked in different ways.


----------



## gcollin

no no no

b-b-q sauce on hamburger with cheese and chilie, ONLY kethup on hotdogs, steak needs a little steak sauce, i can't wait until this restaurant in my town opens up again, they make the BEST sunday ever!, and the best phillie cheese dog, i start drueling just thinking about it, and don't get me started about their chilie fries.


----------

